# TCR Advanced w/ FFWD 58mm Wheels Pix



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a chance to snap some shots of me and my buddies rides today and figured I would post em up... IMO he has one of the best looking TCR's I have ever seen
Giant TCR Advanced Team
DuraAce 7900
FFWD F6R-C /w DT-240 hubs

Let me know what you think


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice looking pair of bikes.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

How does your friend like the FFWD wheels? How's the performance, reliability and servicing?


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

tyjacks said:


> How does your friend like the FFWD wheels? How's the performance, reliability and servicing?


The wheels have been great for him... i think he has only had the trued once and the was after hitting a huge hole.... Great Wheels


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

good looking bike!


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Hopefully mine will be done this week. The FSA bars had too much CF in the channels to allow the cables to fit, or it would be done.


----------

